# No Water This Year



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I can't believe the weather we are getting here, Clear skies, warm days(in the 70's) and no rain insight. My Daffodils are coming up already. If we don't get any more rain we will be taking dry camping to a new level. Our reservoirs are getting close to empty hitting record low levels, we provide Southern California (LA area) with most of it water needs so they might not get any form us this year. Anyone know a good rain dance?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Must be the "Global Warming." Here in the mid-west, we've had record rainfall. 2008 was one of the wettest on record. Now we just broke a record low the other night (-21 F, or -30 C). There's been a lot of wierd weather everywhere, for the last few years.

Hopefully the skies will open up soon - but not all at once. That could make matters worse.

Keep on dancin'. When the rain does come, you can take the credit for it!









Mike


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm sorry but are you complaining or bragging? Here we have snow up to my armpits (and I'm 6'2") and been minus 20 to minus 30 for the past week! Oh and the forecast is for more SNOW!!!

I should be able to get the Outback out by August!

Yikes!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Northern Wind said:


> I'm sorry but are you complaining or bragging? Here we have snow up to my armpits (and I'm 6'2") and been minus 20 to minus 30 for the past week! Oh and the forecast is for more SNOW!!!
> 
> I should be able to get the Outback out by August!
> 
> Yikes!!


Nope not bragging at all. I love the rain and hate to much sunshine. By the end of summer I'm getting depress with all the sunshine. It could rain everyday for the next 2 months an I would be happy. Sorry about all your snow I know that much snow can be a real pain plus sub 0 temps.


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

West Texas is in the same boat, (dry boat) that Southern CA is. We are terribly dry. The grass fires are starting to pop up several times a week. We haven't had enough rain to count since Aug. Before that we had some nice rains, but not enough to have run off. Most of our lake levels are single digits.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Central Texas/Hill Country - around state capitol, Austin - is in what they call an "Exceptional" drought the worst of the four categories of drought. I didn't know there was a higher or should say worse level of drought than "Extreme", but we have hit that here in Austin. Exceptional drought is considered rare, typically occurring with a frequency of about one in 20 years.

Our area didn't even get a sprinkle from Hurricane Ike, but the Gulf Coast, well you know that story.







So rain, sleet, snow, ice, something please come to the Texas Hill Country and Southern California. I love the sunshine, but I also like green grass, trees, flowers, and water for the wildlife.

Even with a drought...still thankful for many blessings


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We've been in drought conditions here in the southeast for a few years now. We have actually gotten some good rain since this past summer and resevoirs are actually starting to fill back up. ----Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Northern Wind said:


> I'm sorry but are you complaining or bragging? Here we have snow up to my armpits (and I'm 6'2") and been minus 20 to minus 30 for the past week! Oh and the forecast is for more SNOW!!!
> 
> I should be able to get the Outback out by August!
> 
> Yikes!!


Same thing here, Steve! Lost a dog in the backyard this morning ... and THEN we got 8 more inches!!! A total of 12 more inches fell last night and all day today.

The August trip to Thunder Bay & Algonquin PP may be the maiden voyage of 2009! We may not even get Puff home from the dealer until then


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I'm sorry but are you complaining or bragging? Here we have snow up to my armpits (and I'm 6'2") and been minus 20 to minus 30 for the past week! Oh and the forecast is for more SNOW!!!
> 
> I should be able to get the Outback out by August!
> 
> Yikes!!


Same thing here, Steve! Lost a dog in the backyard this morning ... and THEN we got 8 more inches!!! A total of 12 more inches fell last night and all day today.

The August trip to Thunder Bay & Algonquin PP may be the maiden voyage of 2009! We may not even get Puff home from the dealer until then








[/quote]

The advantages of having a real Collie instead of a want-a-be Collie is they are easier to find in the snow!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Northern Wind said:


> I'm sorry but are you complaining or bragging? Here we have snow up to my armpits (and I'm 6'2") and been minus 20 to minus 30 for the past week! Oh and the forecast is for more SNOW!!!
> 
> I should be able to get the Outback out by August!
> 
> Yikes!!


Same thing here, Steve! Lost a dog in the backyard this morning ... and THEN we got 8 more inches!!! A total of 12 more inches fell last night and all day today.

The August trip to Thunder Bay & Algonquin PP may be the maiden voyage of 2009! We may not even get Puff home from the dealer until then








[/quote]

The advantages of having a real Collie instead of a want-a-be Collie is they are easier to find in the snow!
[/quote]
Yeah, but our 3 can take turns standing on top of each other! Works out well ...







Besides, the REAL Shelties can find their own way out of a snow bank ... I'd be too worried that the oversized, wanna-be sheltie of your's would get lost. But she sure is pretty ....


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Can you spell F-L-O-O-D-I-N-G?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Can you spell F-L-O-O-D-I-N-G?


Fortunately (but NOT by mistake), the house sits on the highest point of land. The pond edge would have to creep 200' (that's ALOT of verticle depth) before it even got to the edge of our patio. Nawwww....Wolfwood is safe. Now, Eric's camper and the condos out front could be a different story ...


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Around the Puget Sound we have a tremendous number of mountain fed streams and rivers that, when the snow in the mountains melts suddenly (like when inundated by 14 inches of rain with the snow level at 7000ft) will swell menacingly. Copious amounts of snow and rain have fallen on us in a cery unusual winter.

Fortunately, we personally are no where near being susceptible to flooding where we are. Of course, if global warming causes sea level to rise about five hundred feet we might get concerned. I suspect that in that case I ll have enough warning to move to higher ground.

Here's wishing some of our rain on you folk who need it! Cheers!


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

hey wouldnt it be great if we here in canada could find trucking companys that would take our bountiful snow mounds and deliver them to yous in the southern US.!! this stuff is like white gold up here!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

prankster said:


> hey wouldnt it be great if we here in canada could find trucking companys that would take our bountiful snow mounds and deliver them to yous in the southern US.!! this stuff is like white gold up here!!!


I think you got your wish - its been snowing here (Lancaster PA) ALL day!!


----------

